# working alone



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello guys I own a remodeling company and cover all sizes of projects getting tired of all the bs that goes with employees looking for advice from guys can I succeed as a one man outfit and just hire temp or subs when i need bigger crew?...All advice appreciated


----------



## CSL (Mar 24, 2011)

hello "gillisonconstru" I live and work in Massachusetts. To answer your question I will tell you how I work. I am a one man show, I sub out all of the work. I am a General Contractor/Construction Supervisor and that Is all I do. The reason why is because I believe it to be very difficult to do all of your office work and the project development. I make sure the project is completed on time and within budget. I wouldn't be able to run everything if I had to work eight hours on the job site and four hours of office work as well . I'm guessing maybe if it were small jobs you might be able to do it without compromise but I usually take on jobs in the 5-10 digit range. 
So to sum it up . yes you can run a one man show but how much are you willing to compromise in order to get it done, thats the real question. Remember that hiring subs and temps are a gamble because they may not always be readily available. In my opinion focusing on the project parameters and keeping all subtrades working at a smooth pace pays off in the end.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

gillisonconstru said:


> Hello guys I own a remodeling company and cover all sizes of projects getting tired of all the bs that goes with employees looking for advice from guys can I succeed as a one man outfit and just hire temp or subs when i need bigger crew?...All advice appreciated


I would answer your question, but it would be kind of contradictory. Unless you meant, you are looking for advice from us guys. ? 
Can't tell, one sentence just converges with another.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes thats what I meant. I am looking for advice from the forum members. Was typing in frusterated haste. I apologize for the run on sentence.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

If most of your projects are small enough for you to tackle yourself then definitely. Depends on the laws in your state. 

You'll just need to find good subs.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

CSL said:


> I usually take on jobs in the 5-10 digit range.


Holy cow man. I can't imagine the stress level of having to manage and account for something like 5 Billion dollars.


----------



## CSL (Mar 24, 2011)

I have never taken on a job that big as the sole general contractor only as one of the construction supervisors. I do not have the liability or bond requirements for a job that big. But again the point I wanted to bring across is that I am supervising the job and not actually constructing. It's not that I lack the experience in the trade because I started off as the gopher just like any one else but there comes a point when you have to make a decision , you either get your hands dirty or your a full time G.C. and make projected decisions pertaining to all subtrades on a project. ( 5 Billion Dollars as a sole General , I wish)


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

CSL said:


> I have never taken on a job that big as a general contractor only as one of the construction supervisors. I do not have the liability or bond requirements for a job that big. But again the point I wanted to bring across is that I am supervising the job and not actually constructing. It's not that I lack the experience in the trade because I started off as the gopher just like any one else but there comes a point when you have to make a decision , you either get your hands dirty or your a full time G.C. and make projected decisions pertaining to all subtrades on a project. ( 5 Billion Dollars as a sole General , I wish)


That's well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

I am back to working by myself, effective the end of last year. I am happier now than I have been for some time. At the most I had 5 guys under me a few years ago. I do only remodel work, no more new construction. I sub out alll electrical and plumbing issues. I have a few jobs coming up this summer that I will hire some day labor for, but nobody permanent anymore. It's just easier for me, and I'm not really aggressive and gung-ho anymore. Yes, it can surely be done, where I live anyway. I think most things addressed on this forum have geographical limitations.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmrepairs said:


> I am back to working by myself, effective the end of last year. I am happier now than I have been for some time. At the most I had 5 guys under me a few years ago. I do only remodel work, no more new construction. I sub out alll electrical and plumbing issues. I have a few jobs coming up this summer that I will hire some day labor for, but nobody permanent anymore. It's just easier for me, and I'm not really aggressive and gung-ho anymore. Yes, it can surely be done, where I live anyway. I think most things addressed on this forum have geographical limitations.


I'm about the same.... I sub out electrical(cuz I don't like sparks). Major plumbing situations are subbed as well as countertops, heavy glass... I have a really good drywall finisher and he also does general labor with me for 10 bux an hr. I also have some other buddies that have their own operation and we all help each other out when needed. I refuse to pay workers comp and unemployment out to lazy people that don't posess the work ethic that I have...


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

You know how in grade school your report card might say "does not get along well with others"? Well, that's why I work alone.:thumbsup:


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

In David Gerstel's Book "Running a Successful Construction Business" he states that this is the artisan type of company. A contractor works alone most or all of the time. He suggests that you work alone as much as possible and then use a carpenter labor pool for the times when you need a little help. Also, I sub out electrical and plumbing when I can too.


----------



## naturalwood (Apr 18, 2009)

I am getting way too old for the grief of employees. Stopped doing that 4 years ago. sometimes the wife helps out or i get subs. Have to say, I am having more fun than I have in 30 years doing what I do. Money is not as good, but stress and lifestyle is way way better.

Lorne


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

I do smaller jobs and work almost exclusively alone. I am focusing on repair jobs, small remodels etc... I am currently working another job as well because I do not have enough work to keep me completely busy but I do not attribute this to my working alone.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been a one man operation for almost two years and I'm quite happy with it. When I first went out on my own I did much of the work myself, especially smaller jobs. As I've gotten busier, and bigger jobs, I'm doing less and less work in the field and more of the managing of subcontractors. I'm now to the point where I sub almost 100% of my jobs. I do everything from small repairs to remodels to new construction. I've worked hard to brand myself not as a handyman but as a home construction professional, and run my business accordingly. I'm able to charge enough to pay for good subs and my overhead and still make a good salary and profit. It's a full time job working with owners, managing subs and vendors and I enjoy it as much or more as putting on my bags and working in the field. There's my two cents. Good luck.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been working alone for 3 yr. now & the biggest down side for me is that i've started talkin to myself. So now I want to hire someone simply cause I'm tired of listing to my own S all day long.

It wasn't so bad until I started loosing arguments with myself & realized that I can't even fire ME!


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think if I couldnt have employees I would go work for someone else. I dont think of my company as me anymore I think of it as a seperate entity and I work for it. And my employees are my friends. And if im in the field I can go about a week and then it starts to feel like solitary confinement. I will wear my headphones and get my work done but after a week I need some one to bull**** with at break or lunch. 
And yes I have taken the its not personal out of business and it does stop me from getting any bigger and hiring guys i dont trust. But I dont care I am really close to making the amount I want and everyone gets allong. They all make a union wage and I make just a little more.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> I've been working alone for 3 yr. now & the biggest down side for me is that i've started talkin to myself. So now I want to hire someone simply cause I'm tired of listing to my own S all day long.
> 
> It wasn't so bad until I started loosing arguments with myself & realized that I can't even fire ME!


That is my problem in a nutshell... my previous workplace had workers to bs with in the shop in the am and some afternoons, secretaries to flirt with etc...
It hit me hard when I started my own company but CT definately helps :thumbup:


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Getting lonely is the hardest thing, I hire guys now and again just for a bit of company otherwise I would. Go crazy.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't control the the the Voices in my head..


----------



## PinnacleHome (Aug 23, 2010)

This month will make one year that I have been in business as a remodeler and General Contractor. My endeavor started after the trying times that came after I was laid off from my superintendent's position with a locally prominent commercial firm. Times got tough for them, and the rest of the economy,....and all that cheerleading talk of us being a family came down to numbers and I, like many of my other qualified and capable peers, were shown the door.

At the time, I took this as bad news....which it was! I was the sole wage earner with a wonderful, supportive wife and two young boys. I really needed that job! Time has passed....and I now see things much differently.

There's no point in going on and on, but quite simply...having the rug jerked out from under me that one time was enough to make me want to have my growth and success built on MY name and what I had learned in the trades, and what I felt I could deliver to clients. A HR department will no longer get to determine my fate.

I'm a craftsman at heart....and listening to my father and grandfather, in my genetics. There is nothing like the feeling of seeing your progress after a day and being able to take pride in what you've done....from building a custom cabinet or sweeping off a deck you just laid. I now need to turn my craft into a business in order to support my family, which I'm trying to get better at every day. 

There is no right or wrong way to structure this type of business, I suppose. I couldn't keep my hands off of the work and only seek to turn contacts into contracts.....the craft scratches an itch in me! 

Contractors that push paper, manage subcontractors, and turn over jobs with satisfied clients and quality work are still good for the industry. They are providing a legitimate service and deserve to be compensated as professionals as well.

Love what you do....I do! Being able to employ myself, on my terms, at wages that I set (if I estimated well) is far, FAR better than being part of a warm, fuzzy company. The best company that I know are the lady and two kiddos that I share a home with!

Good Luck!


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

PinnacleHome said:


> This month will make one year that I have been in business as a remodeler and General Contractor. My endeavor started after the trying times that came after I was laid off from my superintendent's position with a locally prominent commercial firm. Times got tough for them, and the rest of the economy,....and all that cheerleading talk of us being a family came down to numbers and I, like many of my other qualified and capable peers, were shown the door.
> 
> At the time, I took this as bad news....which it was! I was the sole wage earner with a wonderful, supportive wife and two young boys. I really needed that job! Time has passed....and I now see things much differently.
> 
> ...


Great first post and welcome to CT :thumbsup:

Try posting in the intro thread and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## PinnacleHome (Aug 23, 2010)

My post wasn't very specific. 

I mostly work alone. I estimate and sell the jobs, purchase materials, manage costs, operate my tools, and hopefully get my clients to love me and my work. I do bring in an occasional helper for holding up the other end of a board. My wife helps me design and put together proposals. I subcontract to my carpet guy and drywall guy. If the local jurisdiction will let me plumb or wire with my General's License, I'll do it....otherwise I place a call to the guys that I know can deliver the work.

I'm still young, 31, and I know that as the years roll by, I would like to be able to make a wage based on what I know and what I can facilitate, without being crouched in an attic. But for now, being able to market myself as a professional, who gets his hands dirty, has kept me in business this far....and the phone keeps on ringing!! 

Warm weather and tax refunds seem to be pretty good lubricants for home improvements!


----------



## Old Truck (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been working on my own for just over a year now.As I am just over 50 the plan was to work 4 days a week and have a day for paperwork.I guess it would average out to that. I just do small jobs from 2 hours to 2-3 weeks. For me the days go fast as I am doing something different every day. I find this forum a great place to exchange ideas as I don't go to trade shows much or do enough volume to talk to company reps regularly.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been working on my own for under a year now, and am just recently starting to take on bigger jobs doing whole house reno's, etc. I have brought in guys to work with me (who I've worked with for years, as employees) as well I sub out all electrical and major plumbing.

It is nice having the company, and seeing that much more getting done in a day, or a week, with three guys instead of one. Also is great at the end of the day when it is time to clean up.

Although I don't mind working on my own at all, doing the smaller stuff, taking a day off if I want too. This way too I don't have the stress of keeping others busy as well. 

I think it is more profitable if you have guys working for you, as you can pay them a certain wage and bill them out for more, and make money in man hours. Doesn't mean to say though you can't have a profitable business working on your own.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Old Truck said:


> I have been working on my own for just over a year now.As I am just over 50 the plan was to work 4 days a week and have a day for paperwork.I guess it would average out to that. I just do small jobs from 2 hours to 2-3 weeks. For me the days go fast as I am doing something different every day. I find this forum a great place to exchange ideas as I don't go to trade shows much or do enough volume to talk to company reps regularly.


I like to work on my own, but there's too many things I can't do by myself. I have a full time labourer. He carries the heavy stuff, gets the job set up, cleans up, etc. Basically his job is to see that I have what I need to do my job.

That way I get 8 productive hours per day. 

I bet it's still cold up in Kincardine. For those who don't know, this guys in the north guys. Pushing the arctic circle almost. :laughing:


----------



## HabenichtHomes (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, I think it can be done. I work by myself for the most part. What many guys in my area are doing is using 'subs' and paying them hourly like employess (this *can* be a tax problem if the vast majority of their work is coming from you - so I am not necessarily recommending it). It seems to have worked for them though.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Working alone SUCKS once you have found someone that you work well with.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I prefer working alone. I don't mind having someone to talk to as long as they don't interfere or try to help. Right now I'm looking for a boom truck and then I want to get a wireless remote control for the boom.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Working by ones self sucks in my opinion. What would be great in a situation like yours is to find a good part time partner. Just another one man show and team up with each other. You help him he helps you etc etc. But you keep your buisness and he keeps his. I have done it this way in the past and it worked out great. Gives you someone to talk to and someone to go out to lunch with. Plus you get twice the work!! But in any event, good luck. one man shows do work but for me its too lonely, I get way less done working by myself. I like to have at least 1 other guy there


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Old Truck said:


> I have been working on my own for just over a year now.As I am just over 50 the plan was to work 4 days a week and have a day for paperwork.I guess it would average out to that. I just do small jobs from 2 hours to 2-3 weeks. For me the days go fast as I am doing something different every day. I find this forum a great place to exchange ideas as I don't go to trade shows much or do enough volume to talk to company reps regularly.


This is my ultimate goal too, thanks for the inspiration.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I'm the laziest person I know. If I didn't have employees, nothing would get done.


----------



## Shieldsintx (May 27, 2011)

I have known quite a few guys as well as myself that frame alone, as long as there 2500 s.f. or less with trusses. Like KB and the likes.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I work by myself a lot. I like it that way. I get going on a roll an get stuff done.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been at it over a year now - I have a labourer but I'm contemplating cutting it down to just myself, and sub out on the bigger/time-sensitive stuff a bit more. 

My labourer is a 21 year old with a 16 year old attitude. Gets tiring. Feels like I have a teenage son working for me.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

sbcontracting said:


> My labourer is a 21 year old with a 16 year old attitude. Gets tiring.


This guy sound awful familiar, I think he worked for me last year


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> This guy sound awful familiar, I think he worked for me last year


Not that a teenage son would be a bad thing. But having a teenage son that doesnt want to be there does.


----------



## maxfederle89 (Nov 1, 2017)

SAW.co said:


> I've been working alone for 3 yr. now & the biggest down side for me is that i've started talkin to myself. So now I want to hire someone simply cause I'm tired of listing to my own S all day long.
> 
> It wasn't so bad until I started loosing arguments with myself & realized that I can't even fire ME!


Probably an ancient thread, but this is gold! And it's completely true. I know this because I too work alone quite often. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------

